# Apache Cassandra komplexe Datentypen



## filth (30. Nov 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe so eine Datenstruktur, die ich in einer Cassandra Tabelle ablegen will:


```
{
  "deviceId" : "261e92b8-91af-40da-8ba4-c39d821472ec",
  "sensors": [
    {
      "fieldSensorId": "sensorID",
      "name": "sensorName",
      "location": "sensor location",
      "unit": "value units",
      "notes": "notes"
    },
    {
      "fieldSensorId": "sensorID 2",
      "name": "sensorName 2",
      "location": "sensor location 2",
      "unit": "value units",
      "notes": "notes"
    }
  ]
}
```

Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Für "sensors" tendiere ich zu einer List<Map<String,String>> Spalte, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Vorgehensweise ist.

Danke


----------



## Dukel (30. Nov 2017)

Ist für eine solche Datenstruktur eine Dokumentenbasierte NoSQL DB nicht sinnvoller? Sowas wie CouchDB oder MongoDB?


----------



## truesoul (30. Nov 2017)

Hallo. 

Ich würde da auch eher für eine MongoDB tendieren. 

Ansonsten: 
https://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/whats-new-in-cassandra-2-2-json-support

Grüße


----------

